

Ask HN: Try out my new spec list app, Speckle - elliottkember
http://speckleapp.com/

======
DanielStraight
How many services do _you_ sign up for without knowing anything about them?

~~~
elliottkember
Oops - that's a very good point. I completely forgot to add a homepage. So far
it's only been friends & followers using it, so nobody's complained - that's
next on the list!

Basically, Speckle is a multi-checkbox to-do list. A picture is worth a
thousand words, so for now: <http://j.mp/ciLCkO>

------
FreeRadical
The drag a drop doesnt work in IE7, also more description of the purpose of
this would be good. For example why use this instead of a google docs
spreadsheet that I can share with a group?

